# Solved: Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood problem



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm experiencing a very annoying problem in Bound in Blood. At the start of the game, the AI has no animation, meaning they stand completely still. This doesn't allow me to progress anywhere as the first door you encounter is opened only after an attack is defeated, an attack which in my game never materializes.

I have the latest drivers for my graphics card and installed the directx which comes with the game. The game itself has no issues as it ran at my friends house so I suspect somethings odd with my pc (specs are next to my name).

I've seen some system requirements that claim service pack 3 is required and I've seen some that say service pack 2 is enough. I kind of doubt that's the issue, can anyone please help, I'm dying to play this game!!


----------



## marc_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Problem Solved: Turns out you have to have your regional and language settings set to english. 
And this was affecting animation, strange huh!?!


----------

